# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ياسر الحبيب يصف حسن الصفار بسامري القطيف وينعته بالمشرك صاحب العمامة العفنة

## النعمان

ياسر الحبيب يشن هجوما على حسن الصفار ويصفه بسامري القطيف وينعته بالمشرك صاحب العمامة العفنة 

http://www.frqan.com/shows.php?showid=241

----------


## ابو نصار

كل أمة تلعن أختها . . أسأل الله أن يفرق شملهم و يفضحهم

----------


## أبو أحمد المهاجر

> كل أمة تلعن أختها . . أسأل الله أن يفرق شملهم و يفضحهم


آمين آمين.

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

نسأل الله أن يضرب المبتدعة ببعضهم

----------


## ابو بردة

((ذُرية بعضُها من بعض ))

----------


## عبدالله الكناني

على قول إخواننا اهل الكويت: (التم المتعوس على خايب الرجاء )
لابارك الله فيهم جميعا أسأل الله الجبار المنتقم أن يرينا فيهما ما يقربه أعيننا إنه على ذلك قدير

----------


## النعمان

ابو نصار

صدقت اخي الكريم

----------


## ابو عبدالله العراقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
للتذكير فقط 
فمثلاً ياسر الحبيب الذي يصرح بل يلعن ويصف احد اهم مشاريع التشيع في السعودية (حسن الصفار) بسامري الامة في وصف قبيح نسبه جهلاً وظالماً الى الامام علي ابن ابي طالب يصف فيه الشيخ الحسن البصري -رحمه الله- بسبب تقيته المشددة وقبوله بالوقوف على الحياد من الائمة ابو بكر وعمر وعثمان -رضي الله عنهم- (والترفع اخزاهم الله) عن سب الصحابة -والفديو منتشر في جميع المواقع المهتمه بقضايا التشيع-.

----------


## وحيد الشيراني

{وَكذلك نولِّي بعضَ الظالمين بعضا بما كانوا يكسبون} الأنعام: ١٢٩
والقوم أعرف ببعضهم !!

----------


## أحمد الصوابي

> {وَكذلك نولِّي بعضَ الظالمين بعضا بما كانوا يكسبون} الأنعام: ١٢٩
> والقوم أعرف ببعضهم !!


صدقتَ

جعل الله بأسهم بينهم شديدا

----------


## التبريزي

حسن الصفار من البتريين الجدد كما ينعتهم بذلك طائفة الشيرازية الإمامية الأصولية التكفيرية، وهؤلاء البتريون الجدد هم من مراجع الإمامية وعلمائهم، يقرون (وربما عند بعضهم تقية) بخلافة أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان، وتجد بعضهم يترحم عليهم، ومنهم المرجع اللبناني آية الله محمد حسين فضل الله ، وهو أكبر ضربة قاصمة لدين الإمامية اليوم، وحسن الصفار القطيفي القائل:
(...أما سؤالك عن سب الصحابة وخاصة الشيخين رضي الله عنهما، فإن الشتم والسباب ليس من خلق المسلم ولا من خلق العاقل، وأنا أرفض وأدين سب الخلفاء الراشدين والصحابة، وأرى أنه ينطبق عليه أكثر من عنوان للتحريم والمنع، وقد سبق وأعلنت ذلك في مواقف متكررة وأجزم أن هذا هو موقف مراجع الشيعة)... والتقية واضحة في جوابه خاصة في أخر كلماته إذ يجزم بشيء يخالف ما عليه مراجع الشيعة.. والصفار مكفَّرٌ من مراجع إمامية عديدة خصوصا من الشيرازيين...
ياسر الحبيب هذا لا يجيد إلا لعن الصحابة وخصوصا الشيخين، ويرى قبحه الله أن من لا يلعن الصحابة وأم المؤمنين عائشة وحفصة لا يُعدُّ شيعيا إماميا...

----------

